# Rotwild RCC 0.3 Frame 2005 + DT Swiss Dämpfer + Acros ab 499,-



## XCRacer (28. September 2006)

*Rotwild RCC 0.3 Frame 2005 + DT Swiss Dämpfer + Acros ab 499,-
*

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140035959339


----------



## WILD'NRED (3. Oktober 2006)

Kann man nicht meckern.........wer selber bauen kann hat ein schnäppchen gemacht... und die gebrauchsspuren finde ich wirklich nicht schlimm...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trekkinger (3. Oktober 2006)

Noch läuft die Auktion ja noch...


----------



## emzeh10 (3. Oktober 2006)

richtdich erkannt....selbst bei 900 euronen noch gut.....
meine ich...


----------



## XCRacer (6. Oktober 2006)

Der Rahmen ist wieder online! Es gab ein Misverständnis

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140038576717&ssPageName=ADME:L:LCA:DE:11


----------

